# Graf Hibara



## Elendiel - Das Syndikat (27. April 2009)

Kann jemand diese beiden Gestalten des Grafen erkären? Bitte kein veraltertes Wissen von vor dem Patch posten und nur posten, wenn ihr 100% sicher seid! Jede Art von Wissen ist erwünscht.


----------



## Sirei (28. April 2009)

Also es gibt 2 Gestalten des Grafen Hibaras

einmal den Geist und einmal die Fledermaus Gestalt. Beide spawnen nur alle 2 Stunden sind aber jederzeit zugreifbar wenn sie da sind außerdem musst du beachten dass es in der Blutigen Galerie nur 1 Channel gibt und somit der Graf relativ schnell getötet wird. Deswegen sind die Zeiten direkt nach einem Update oder einer Serverwartung die besten die du haben kannst.

Ich denke besonders interessiert dich die Quest die meiner Meinung nach höchstens 30% aller Spieler zu ende gebracht haben. Dazu musst du zuerst den Geist des Grafen töten, ich meine mich zu erinnern dass du danach noch die Fledermausform töten musst damit deine quest abgeschlossen ist. Alles andere (Blutige Galerie offen, Blutflaschen sammeln etc) ist absolut nichtssagend und falsch. Es ist sozusagen mittlerweile wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst.

Was anderes möchtest du denn wissen was die attackieren oder so? Dann etwas genauer erklären bitte was genau du wissen möchtest.


----------



## WilliWinzig (28. April 2009)

[...]
Bitte kein veraltertes Wissen
[...]
Jede Art von Wissen ist erwünscht. 
[...]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyx (28. April 2009)

Sirei schrieb:


> Alles andere (Blutige Galerie offen, Blutflaschen sammeln etc) ist absolut nichtssagend und falsch.



Falsch.
Auch wenn alle behaupten das man keine Blutfläschen mehr abgeben muss oder das man das Tor nicht mehr öffnen muss kann ich dies mit 100%iger Sicherheit widersprechen.
Wir waren letztens über 2h untem beim 1.Graf gestanden.
Dieser ist erst erschienen nachdem wir die Blutflaschen dann doch noch gesammelt hatten, weil uns das warten dann einfahc zu blöde war und wir jede letzte Hoffnung und Möglichkeit ausnutzen wollte.
Nach dem sammeln hat es auch nicht lange gedauert und die ersten weißen Fledermäuse kamen, danach dann auch der 1.Graf.
Nach dem der 1.Graf tot war ging dann plötzlich das Tor wieder zu.
Wir mussten nach dem wir die 1.Quest abgeshclossen hatten dann noch mal alles sammeln um das Tor zu öffnen ^^

Von daher kann ich all diesen Vorurteilen nicht zustimmen.
Ich kann nur einen Rat geben.
Macht alles wie gehabt.
Sammelt die "vollen" Blutfläschen für den ersten Graf, gebt sie ab und wartet bis er erscheint.
Danach gebt die Quest ab, und kommt wieder zurück - ist das Tor offen .. rennt einfach durch bis hinter zum 2 - dann heißt es wieder warten.

Denn auch wenn die Entwickler scheinbar die Gallerie für alle offen halten möchten läuft es da unten noch nicht so richtig rund.
Bei der gescripteten Verarbeitung der Reihenfolge wie die Quest abzulaufen hat schleichen sich wohl einige Fehler mit ein wenn gewisse Anforderung nicht erfüllt werden.
.. und wenn man sowieso warten muss kann man diese Dinge auch ohne weiteres machen, dann wird es einem auch nicht langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das einzige was stimmt ist das die Gallerie ca. alle 1,5h-2h nun vom Graf besucht wird.
Der Newsticker der täglich um 22 Uhr und um 0 Uhr eingeblendet wird hat keine Bedeutung mehr.


----------

